# Warbird Prints "Hangar Sortie" series



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

*A new way of seeing the fighters, trainers, bombers, etc. of WW2.* No WW2 aviation buff should pass these up. See thru the nose art right to the engines that powered these lethal legends. Litho posters available: cockpit38F Lightning "Glacier Girl", P-51D Mustang "Big Beautiful Doll", from the "Hangar Sortie" series: F4U-5 Corsair, P-51D Mustang "Hurry Home Honey". Others are available in premium archival photographic print. Screen savers of the "Hangar Sortie" series are also available-check out the samples on the web site. Aero-Fotografik Only the best! Chris, Aero-Fotografik


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry but this is not a place for u to spam ur site... Thread locked and moved.....


----------

